# Menactra CPT???



## mmelendez (Jun 20, 2013)

Please advise, one of our physicians wants us to bill for Menactra CPT 90734.  Does anyone know how this is billed?


----------



## nc_coder (Jun 27, 2013)

mmelendez said:


> Please advise, one of our physicians wants us to bill for Menactra CPT 90734.  Does anyone know how this is billed?



Menactra is billed as 90734 with ICD9 V03.89


----------

